# Dream match



## Headhunter (Apr 26, 2017)

So was wondering what people's dream mma match would be just for fun.

Personally one I always wanted to see was forest griffin vs chuck Liddell I think that would've been a lot of fun.

Another one lyoto machida vs Anderson silva


----------



## CB Jones (Apr 26, 2017)

Pee Wee Herman vs Andy Dick


----------

